# Any Carbon Buildup issues with US-Spec 535D (Euro 530D)?



## DubVBenz (Jul 4, 2015)

Now that the car has been in the states for almost 2 years, has anyone heard of or encountered any of the same Carbon Buildup issues that the 335D has been plagued with? I know it's a different engine, so I'm hoping things have been resolved. No one really knew about the 3 Series issues until cars started hitting 60-70K miles, so do any owners have an F10 US diesel with that many miles? Can you share your experiences?

I ask because I'm beginning the search to replace my W211 Bluetec and the F10 Diesel is really appealing, as long as you don't have to disassemble the engine and clean it every 50K miles.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well on this forum there were incidents with cars (335d) having CBU at very low mileage. Then you have people with well over 100k & no problems. Believe it can happen to anyone!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

DubVBenz said:


> ...I ask because I'm beginning the search to replace my W211 Bluetec and the F10 Diesel is really appealing, as long as you don't have to disassemble the engine and clean it every 50K miles.


You only need to remove the intake. Read the SIB for CBU cleaning for diesels; it been posted multiple times/places. Around $1200 currently.


----------



## DubVBenz (Jul 4, 2015)

floydarogers said:


> You only need to remove the intake. Read the SIB for CBU cleaning for diesels; it been posted multiple times/places. Around $1200 currently.


That's not the information I'm looking for. I don't care if the overall cost has been reduced to $1200, it's something I'm interested in avoiding all together and the reason why I never purchased a 335D.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

DubVBenz said:


> That's not the information I'm looking for. I don't care if the overall cost has been reduced to $1200, it's something I'm interested in avoiding all together and the reason why I never purchased a 335D.


If you are trying to avoid any CBU entirely you need to buy a non-direct injection gasoline powered car (with a track record for not developing deposits) or a diesel that has CCV vented to atmosphere and no EGR. All other engines are subject to the possibility of carbon build up.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

X5D was supposed to be in better position with both low and high pressure EGR. There was the one X5D guy that sooted up really bad at 14,000 miles. Not sure if that was reported here or on e90 board. N57 engine in 535D is also only high pressure EGR so I would think 535D is in same boat as 335D. Not sure if Virginia (OP's home state) is an OBD check state or not for diesels. Hinting at you investigating if EGR block/code out is option for 535D.

Hooper, we can (in theory) still get oil from turbo into intake. I still see a little oil in throttle body's throat even though I run the ADW1 (I might have misspelt that) catch can. I see your point of the CCV never going to intake period and vented to outside but there is that other potential oil source. I would like to do a temporary test somehow to determine if the puddle is from my CC not getting everything versus oil from turbo. I just don't like the idea of running the engine without the crankcase being pulled down below atmospheric pressure. I suppose upgrading to Provent 200 would be a way to see.


----------



## DubVBenz (Jul 4, 2015)

Hoooper said:


> If you are trying to avoid any CBU entirely you need to buy a non-direct injection gasoline powered car (with a track record for not developing deposits) or a diesel that has CCV vented to atmosphere and no EGR. All other engines are subject to the possibility of carbon build up.


As someone with a 100K OM642 diesel, I haven't read or heard a single account of the MB V6 diesel being plagued with such issues.


----------

